# Group ride at Mount Evans Colorado this Saturday



## jlitalien (Mar 13, 2008)

My cycling club, Green Power Cycling, is having a group ride this Saturday at Mount Evans. This will be the first time that anyone in the club has challenged themselves with a ride at 14k' elevation. Anyone interested in attending is welcome to contact me! You can also check out our Facebook for route information.

I hope to see some of you out there! :thumbsup:


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

never heard of your club? do u guys race at all? be sure to check the clear creek ranger station for summit temps i rode up to the gate at echo lake and they said it was 29 degrees at the summit...brrrrrr! start at idaho springs and do the whole 28miles....thats where the bob cook HC starts.


----------



## jlitalien (Mar 13, 2008)

Green Power Cycling is a very new club if anyone is interested in our story and/or membership let me know and will shoot you some info. 

We currently don't have any racers in the club, but I would like to start racing next year. I was going to race this year until I tore a tendon in my ankle and had to have surgery. I just recently got back on the bike (time to shed the pounds that I picked up!).

Thanks for the info about the weather and the station!


----------



## TooManyToyz (May 2, 2008)

If you do rides near the Denver/Boulder area, I'd like the info. I'd be in for the Mt. Evans attempt this weekend but I already have a mountain bike death march planned that day.


----------



## jlitalien (Mar 13, 2008)

We spend a lot of time out at Deer Creek/High Grade, but we make it out to Copper, Golden and Strasburg on occasion.

If you shoot me a PM with your email address I will add you to our ride mailing list.


----------



## jlitalien (Mar 13, 2008)

I just wanted to add that we will be having a recovery ride on Sunday. We will begin at Cherry Creek and stop at REI/Starbucks for a coffee before we head back.

This will be a nice leisurely pace and some of us will be bringing our children in trailers or on tag-a-longs.

Once again all who are interested are welcome to attend!


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Don't forget to have some cash to pay the entry fee at the ranger station. It's $3 for bikers.


----------

